# SAAB TurboX enclosure



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Ride










Trunk














































Full process and more pics here ???????? ??? ???? 9-3 ????? ????? Turbo-X | Kachev Nickolay


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Clean install, what is the brand of your power wires?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

DAXX 2Ga


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Looks good. Is that the speaker grill that came with the sub?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Original Alpine grill KTE-10WG


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

How much air space is in that thing?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

~23 litres i was check it with water


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

subbox looks good  is that a temp amp layout? if not, i woul clean up the wires for sure...

b


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes is temporarily =) The PDX4.100 to midrange and tweeters, and PDX2.150 to midbass amps coming soon! The amp rack will be created later.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Some updates



Stock door and speaker









HERTZ HV165L vs Bose midbass
The difference between new and old speaker










Place will be in the plastic ring state dynamics, to get this ring, you need to carry out some violent actions 




















Get the ring of plywood and set the speaker










Doubts in the installation of dynamic stiffness at plastic ring destroying additional fasteners dynamics bolts with nuts to the iron door


















Attach the door trim


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Door trim take some noise & vibro filter
It was










It has become


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Audio system scheme.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Some update
Start installing the midrange and tweeters. Use the credit card to remove the grill








Under grilles we see some "crap" a.k.a BOSE :cheesy:








Replace BOSe by HERTZ HL70
















Here we go wires. Use the labels to see what wire you connect to each speaker

















Midrange and tweeter installed!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

The amplifier rack is not made yet. this is a temporary amp rack

























To be continued


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SWINE said:


> Some updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did exactly the same to my civic speakers... it made getting my mille's[165] installed a snap.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lookin good...keep it up


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Next

Sound deadening doors

To better sound we need the volume in the doors

take a sheet of steel, cut to shape and closing the hole




























And all door cover by sounddeadener


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Door trim covered by noisebuster










2din Alpine IVA-W502R Installed!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Sound processor Alpine PXA-100 under driver seat










Tuning SQ with Alpine KTX-H100 "IMPRINT SOUND MANAGER"










































































to be continued. But now I can say that the system sounds a very loud! 


Amplifiers rack is comin


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

To admins!

Please change the name of the topic at "SAAB 9-3 TurboX. Alpine\ Hertz"

Thanks!


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

nice!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the car and clean build so far...


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Guys tell me the truth! 

At one of the forums, have criticized the system. Especially did not like what I did the electrical wiring on the "+" and "-" battery, not made for grounding the body of the car. I think both of contact on the battery is more accurate than the earth on a body

people say that I did not have to close the holes in a sheet iron door for the creation of the volume of air inside the door, and also that the vibration isolation door trims too inefficient

Is it real? 

PS Sorry for my english


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with the way you are going about things. Sometimes some people can go overkill with deadening, but it's not like you, specifically, need to go about taking some off. I personally get a lot of vibrations on my plastic door panels so all the additional deadening definitely helps. Moreover, there has always been some question as to whether or not it is okay to run ground wire back to the battery. All in all, if you don't suffer from excess noise or current draw, then I wouldn't worry about it. If you are still in question, there are a few threads here that outline these topics.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Update

Install Navi Alpine PMD-B200P to Alpine IWA-502R


so we need connect this









to this











Switching unit









in the dash









Central speaker go to trash and in its place install GPS antenna

















Guide the antenna wire to the glovebox


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

cut a hole in the glovebox to guide the wires inside








Fix the wires









Put the glovebox back and connect the main navi unit

















Its alive! It works!! :cheesy:


























IWA502R touchscreen fully operated system!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

So, it's time to finish this

It is time to make nice trunk and place somewhere amplifiers, cables and crossovers.

BOSE-amplifier was removed from the machine, but left after a three-point attachment of the screw Those that we use.

Measure the free space on the left luggage, and we think that there can be placed. During the measurements, and thought this design was born here


















Collected it from chipboard with metal corners for rigidity and strength. Total by all three attachment points. 
Circles drawn on it is the place where the wires will be held. 
Paint cans of paint on the design to protect from moisture, and swift Carpet. Then begins the process of "building", one amplifier is placed on the external side, a second behind, on the inside, power distribution is also located inside racks.


















Second amp on the rack


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

First on the outside.








Set the rack in the trunk. Before the final installation of test connections.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Crossovers.









The design is rather rigidly fixed. It remains to covering the luggage to the place that it looked nice 
Cut to plating in the hole size, swift Carpet to equal the roughness and get it


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

A general view of the trunk



















































Thats all! :cheesy:


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Your setup is so clean!!!!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you 2fast4all !!


----------



## JMachan (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Nikolay...JMachan from SaabCentral...

Nice to see your finished product! Wanna make me one of those enclosures? SOOOO nice.

How does your sub sound there. I currently have mine in a small box firing INTO that corner (shorter reflected wave).

Still have to clay my doors...


----------



## JMachan (Jul 3, 2008)

OH! ...and...do you have a vibration under your dash at all? I have one that vibrates from the door speakers (must resonate somewhere below where my dash speaks are crossed over). ANNOYING... I am NOT looking forward to finding the culprit.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

JMachan said:


> Hey Nikolay...JMachan from SaabCentral...
> 
> Nice to see your finished product! Wanna make me one of those enclosures? SOOOO nice.
> 
> ...


Hey JMachan! I can make enclosures to you for free )) Just for two way airtickets "Moscow(Russia)-US, tourist visa and we deal 



JMachan said:


> OH! ...and...do you have a vibration under your dash at all? I have one that vibrates from the door speakers (must resonate somewhere below where my dash speaks are crossed over). ANNOYING... I am NOT looking forward to finding the culprit.


No vibrations at dash.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Molodtsa!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Mless5 СПАСИБО!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

How does the hertz hsk 163 sound


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

It sounds good, powerful and clear! But HERTZ Mille much better


----------



## JMachan (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought you might say something like that. :-D


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Shoot I wish it was that easy in my boys car. He has a 97 saab 900se turbo you could not get a double din installed and there was no dash kit for a single din I had to custom fabricate one for the head unit. Nice install man.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Shoot I wish it was that easy in my boys car. He has a 97 saab 900se turbo you could not get a double din installed and there was no dash kit for a single din I had to custom fabricate one for the head unit. Nice install man.












GenuineSaab.com

How about this?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

SWINE said:


> GenuineSaab.com
> 
> How about this?


.........................................Excuse me while I go rip my hair out.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

maybe i dont understand you?


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm impressed!


----------

